
Open source distributed ledger, Hyperledger Fabric 1.0 released - jrampen
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/11/hyperledger-fabric-releases-version-1-0-of-open-source-distributed-ledger/?ncid=mobilenavtrend
======
nisc
Thriving discussion

